# what is a "must"for sr20det?



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

hi, i am wondering that is it neccessary to upgrade the fuel pump and the intake kit with the sr20det swap?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Necesssary no....recommended yes. I am still running the stock fuel pump on ym Rb20. I have a walbro, I am just to lazy to install it. What do you mean by Intake kit???


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

like the air filter i guess, i cost like $140


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Shit I slapped an ebay special on my RB20 with an ebay special 300zx MAF adapter.....LOL No that is not a requirement. But nice.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

http://srswap.com/faq2.htm

Need I say more? You can ghettosize things if you want, but this are the recommended mods


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

well...that is a shop (a respected one no doubt) but none theless is trying to make money. This guy not gettign a new downpipe is not ghetto. And my air filter and adapter is not ghettoo...just cheap. Its a damn filter. I am sure an HKS filter does not add that much HP for the money they want for a filter. And a fule pmp is not a necessity right after the swap. You can drive just fine. Sure it is a good thing to do, but not a requirement


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

thanks man, your advice helps a lot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i believe i made a list in my sticky.. guess nobody reads it..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *i believe i made a list in my sticky.. guess nobody reads it..  *


that is correct


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

2.2 stroker kit?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *i believe i made a list in my sticky.. guess nobody reads it..  *


what's a sticky...?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> *what's a sticky...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1. full 3" exhaust from turbo back
2. Some form of boost control. Bleed valve if you are on a budget
3. Pod filter to get rid of the massive air box
4. Front mount intercooler.

This should give you around 190-230 HP at the wheels @14psi with stock turbo depending on engine condition.


----------



## chwwilliam (Jul 22, 2003)

you prefer a maunal boost control or a electronic boost control?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Manual boost controllers are okay. Just be prepared for boost spikes. I dont know if the high end MBC's have boost spikes, but if you are going to get a 70-100 manula boost controller, you may as well save a few more bucks and get a EBC. I got a cheap ass ebay special MBC and ddecided against installing for several reasons. 1) I wanted a EBC, 2)boost spikes and 3)well I was just too lazy to do it...lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *what's a sticky...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

